# Showcase thinks it's on Verizon



## thesoundman (Aug 29, 2011)

Flashed Heinz_57 Gingerbread v0.1{Mesmerize}{Showcase} this past weekend onto my Cell South Showcase and got it all setup. Got to work this morning and noticed that it was roaming on the 1x network. Did a *228 on it and it tried to activate as a Verizon phone. Restored a backup of my last ROM before I went to Gingerbread; no change, still wanted to activate as Verizon. Put stock Cell South 2.2 on there and still tries to activate as Verizon.

Thoughts? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## thesoundman (Aug 29, 2011)

Nevermind. Did an EFS clear in Odin and that fixed it...


----------



## defenestrado (Jul 7, 2011)

For future reference, never try to *228 while roaming. You experienced why.

Sent from my MIUI'd Mesmerize


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Correction: Never *228 on an aosp rom. It's not generally advised. The best way to go about fixing any issues you have is to goto stock, make sure you check repartition and efs clear, let the rom boot completely, then do an activation. Then flash your aosp rom. Things will work much better that way.


----------

